# Electronic Music and Introversion?



## Blothmath (May 25, 2013)

So, this is a topic that bugs me for several weeks. 
I looked into a lot of different forums and realized, that alot of introverts seem to like some sort of "electronic music".
You know, that kind of music with the heavy bass line you grind on to eachother while at a wild party full of MDMA and other funny, trippy stuff..... or? 

Maybe there is more to this genre in general than just clubing. On the other hand, checking alot of forums around this topic, alot people listen to it for exactly this reason. "they can dance to it" or "they love it when on drugs". 

so, i think we can agree that clubs or wild partys aren't necessary on introverts "top 10 things to do on a weekend" lists.

I'm wondering, why does someone who is rarely interested in dancing or clubing listening to electronic music? 
And which form is most common? Maybe Downtempo/Ambient or maybe hardcore/gabber...? You name it. 
What has EM to offer that fascinates you about it? 

As for me, electronic music was and is always about exploration, breaking boundaries, creating soothing sounds, probably impossible to create with a guitar or any other "real" instrument. Not that much about dancing and having a good time, though i enjoy alot of deep house and psytrance just for it's hypnotic beats. 

Now on the other hand, i often feel like electronic music is not a style you could get old with. I wouldn't say it has no real meaning, but it is somehow to otherworldly, to cryptic and, should i say... not really important?
Compared to other styles, which seem to fit into ones life way easier, like metal, where you kind of have this basic frame, what personality you probably are, what you think about the world etc. ... 

Or maybe I am just over-analyzing a music genre that was never ment to be analyzed and explored in this way? 

So, what do you think about this topic? If you enjoy electronic music, mind telling me a few artists and/or genres you enjoy and especially *why *you enjoy them? For me Monolake, Aphex Twin, Burial, Pendulum and Tom Day would be some artist i gravitate towards, besides lots more.


----------



## A Skylark (Jan 16, 2013)

Interesting- I figured the preference for electronic music was more due to the younger average age of these forums. If it is an introvert thing, I can imagine that things like a lack of lyrics would make it more personal and solitary. Lyrics are usually words said by people, about people. Introverts don't need that human connection, perhaps? I would have guessed that classical music would be stereotypically introverted, but I suppose electronic music... isn't all that different, is it?


----------



## Blothmath (May 25, 2013)

Not at all. Taking the fact that classic music is composed for large orchestras with many layers of sound, electronic music in its "art forms" (not the sub-genres ment for clubing) might one day be considered our generations "classic" You compose a piece of music with different layers of sound, melodys, rhythms etc. to be played by different "instruments". 
You are the composer rather than the musician playing the instrument. and considering artists like Two Steps From Hell or Theophany, who create classical sounding pieces in electronic ways, i believe electronic music has the potential to be more than just 4 to the floor beats you can dance to. 
Unfortunately, it's still stereotyped as the dumb techno stuff drug junkies listen to while clubing...


btw. thanks for taking the time to respond to my thread


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

A Skylark said:


> If it is an introvert thing, I can imagine that things like a lack of lyrics would make it more personal and solitary. Lyrics are usually words said by people, about people. Introverts don't need that human connection, perhaps?


I agree with this. A singer's voice can feel like an intrusion, like someone's trying to talk to me while I'm trying to space out. But electronica lets me float away on the currents of my thoughts. It's a soundtrack for my mind. Even when I like a song with words, the words are converted to meaningless sounds merged with the beat.


----------



## Blothmath (May 25, 2013)

I agree with you on the voice thing. the only time i really listen to the lyrics are rap songs, since lyrics are the prior tool here. other than that, they aren't that important for me. 

but why would you choose electronic music over f.ex. instrumental rock/progressive Rock?


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

What about video game music (Electronica or otherwise)?
roud:


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm into sounds with electronic elements more than necessarily straight..clubbing party-esque beats. Some have lyrics, faint or not, and some don't but I'll listen to either depending on my mood. I generally gravitate towards synthpop, coldwave, industrial, power electronics....noise...trance...ambient...anything really. 

Some artists I like are Björk, Vår, The Knife, Xiu Xiu, Cold Cave, Prurient, Kraftwerk, Tollund Men, Grimes, Pharmakon, NON, Age Coin, Psychic TV, etc etc. Pharmakon's approach is pretty interesting...she basically throws together every uncomfortable sound and feeling and whatever else you don't want to be around and forces you to listen to it, or if you're seeing her live...experience it, if you're into that kind of thing. I don't know how to explain it tbh.
It can be soothing, extremely mind-numbing, or both....or just make me uncomfortable (in a good way?). Yeah idk. It's interesting, and the more experimental someone is with whatever equipment they're using the more I'll probably like it.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

etarnov said:


> Kraftwerk


So I herd u liek Kraftwerk.
roud:





*Note:* I watched _Newton's Apple_ all the time as a kid back in the '80s. They used to use a portion of Kraftwerk's _Ruckzuck_ as their intro theme. Too bad they were using it without permission, otherwise it might have continued to be their intro theme.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

A Skylark said:


> Interesting- I figured the preference for electronic music was more due to the younger average age of these forums. If it is an introvert thing, I can imagine that things like a lack of lyrics would make it more personal and solitary. Lyrics are usually words said by people, about people. Introverts don't need that human connection, perhaps? I would have guessed that classical music would be stereotypically introverted, but I suppose electronic music... isn't all that different, is it?


Interestingly enough, my brother is an introvert and he tends to put more emphasis on lyrics than I do. In music that has them (which is mostly what he listens to), he seems to consider them the most important part of the song. I'd imagine since he's Fi-dom he wants to understand the point the song is trying to make so he can see whether or not he agrees with it or something similar. Or maybe I'm reading too much into things. Either way, I certainly do listen to more electronic music than him because I don't mind instrumental and/or lyrically sparse music as much as he does.

Also as a side note, despite being an extravert, I don't really go clubbing or anything like that. Of course, there aren't really any clubs in my town or anything which certainly has something to do with this, but even if there were, I'm not sure if I'd go to them that often. I'll admit, I do dance in my room sometimes when I listen to music since it's exercise I enjoy and most of the time I do this, it's to electronic music, but I still listen to electronic music when I'm just sitting down playing video games, browsing the Internet, or whatever as well.

I think I'm attracted to different electronic musicians for different reasons. For example, Aphex Twin was one of the first electronic artists I got into and "Alberto Balsalm" was the first track by him I recall loving since it seemed kind of experimental (he used a cigarette lighter and a door slamming as instruments), yet it didn't seem too pretentious about it or anything; those unique sounds seemed to be there to actually add atmosphere and not just to be all, "look at me everyone, I'll play anything, I'm a musical MacGyver!" But I'm also into less overtly experimental artists like Daft Punk.

Also as someone with synesthesia, I think electronic music has the potential to be the most "colorful" music since there are so many different sounds you can get. Although in practice, the most colorful music I've heard has been psychedelic rock, shoegaze, etc., but there are a lot of colorful electronic tracks as well.

I also think the only reason you don't really think of electronic music as a genre you could get old with is that it's fairly new, thus you haven't seen that many people get old with it; you don't see many old people listening to a lot of electronic music because most subgenres of it didn't really take off until the past couple decades. Personally, I can see myself nostalgically listening to Squarepusher, Boards of Canada, LCD Soundsystem, and maybe even Daft Punk when I'm old alongside the rock, punk, folk, and other genres I listen to. Sure, there may be some electronic artists I listen to now that I won't later, but there are also rock bands I was into a few years ago that I don't really like anymore, either. I think regardless of genre, good music will survive the test of time.

Also at this point I've realized how much I've typed but I'm too lazy to make it shorter.


----------

